# Im confused



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello chaps.

New to the forum so bonjour.

Right, im picking up my r33 gtr next week and im trawling companies for insurance. I currently own a golf r32 mk4 which is insured through Admiral.

Im 25, 1 years ncb, no accident history but 1 sp30 from 2005 which earned me 3 points and 60 pound fine. Other than that my license has been clean since i passed in 2001. Previous semi high performance cars ive owned include the r32 golf, clio v6 255, civic type r ep3.
I tried a-plan as recommended but they have told me they need 4 years ncb with experience of driving skylines :blahblah:

Swinton quoted me £3000, Admiral quoted me £1200. Im yet to try Keith Michaels. I appreciate the nature of the car and the fact its an import but after reading through some threads on here I cant understand how some of the younger members have aquired the low prices they state. 

Any help appreciated 

Many thanks. Ash


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

£ 1200 pounds seems about right considering your 25 did you mention the cars you have owned as the insurance companies like experience. I am 33 and A plan charge me £650 year for a r33 gtr with mods around 450 bhp from my own experience insurance seems to go right down once your past 30 .what i cant understand is why have you only got 1 years no claims considering you have been driving for 8 years and you mention you have had no accidents did you lose you ncd and had to start again.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

For the last 6-7 years ive been covered on my company insurance. The benefit of this was extremely low cost but the now very downside is im having to build my own ncb on my own policy which ive only had for 1 year.


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

£ 1200 is not to bad then i had a similar problem when i was 25 i was using a firms van for just over 2 years i then bought a celica gt four tried to insure with performance direct who i was using before i had the firms van and they told me because i had not used my ncd i had to start again i phoned around loads of insurance compainies and they all said the same thing they were prepaired to give me 30 percent discount but i had full ncd before i was using the firms van admiral were the only company that gave me my full ncd as i explained that it was only just over 2 years and that i thought it was unfair that i would lose all that i had built up best of luck i love my gtr


----------

